# Button abfrage mit Struts leicht gemacht ?



## TorstenW (4. Aug 2008)

Ich brauche eine andere Möglichkeit um die Buttons auf der JSP Seite abzufragen.

derzeit funktioniert das über 

JSP

```
<html:submit styleClass="button" property="button" style="width:120;" value="Submit"/>
```

Action

```
String button = request.getParameter("button");
if (button.equals("Submit"))
```

wenn ich jetzt aber z.B. die Sprache umstellen will muss ich den javacode in der Action auch immer mit anpassen 
dies möchte ich verhindern kennt da einer eine einfache möglichkeit?


----------



## HLX (7. Aug 2008)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Was hat die Sprache damit zu tun?


----------



## TorstenW (7. Aug 2008)

naja wenn ich auf eine andere Sprache umstelle verändert sich der Text auf dem Button und wird in der Action nicht mehr erkannt ! 
Ich möchte den Button durch eine Id oder so identifizieren und nicht über die Beschriftung.


----------



## HLX (7. Aug 2008)

Ach so. Das ist kein Problem. (Edit: bzw. die Beschriftung zu verwenden ist kein Problem)

Du kannst den Text für das Submit-Tag z.B. in deiner Form-Klasse als Attribut halten. Bei der Initialisierung des Formulars setzt du den Wert auf den übersetzten Text, so dass du ihn später in der Action abfragen kannst.

In der JSP kannst du den Text aus dem Formular ebenfalls abfragen. Struts bietet hierzu die Befüllung des Bodys von <html:submit> anstelle des value-Attributes an:

```
<html:submit styleClass="button" property="button" style="width:120;">
    <bean:write name="myForm" property="buttonText"/>
</html:submit>
```

Das value-Attribut darf dann nicht gesetzt sein, da es gegenüber dem Body Priorität hat.


----------

